# Screws for LCD tv bracket?



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if the four screws come with the TV bracket in a new
Bessacarr E560. As I want to test TV system when we pick up new van next week. Dealer said he didn't think the screws came with the van.
So do I need to go out and buy some.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

That should be spelt Screws not Srews

Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought an LCD bracket at an eye-watering £40-odd . Guess what? No screws! :x


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Chris
I bought a bracket and screws came with it. Do you have the Tv? If so I would check size and buy the srews anyway due to low cost. 

Steve


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Srews for LCD tv bracket?*



christopherobin said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if the four screws come with the TV bracket in a new
> Bessacarr E560. As I want to test TV system when we pick up new van next week. Dealer said he didn't think the screws came with the van.
> So do I need to go out and buy some.
> ...


My Flat Screen had 4mm screws. If you need some of these PM me and I will send you some. Have stainless steel M4 cap heads here that should do the job if your screen is 4mm.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi All

Just had e-mail from Swift Group Customer Service to say
screws do come with TV bracket in new van.
It may only be a small thing but I won't to test out the entertainment
system when we pick it up next week.
As recommended by other members on the forum.

Thanks all for help and offers.

Chris


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Chris
Have you got the checklist from the download section? Even experienced Motorhomers have found it a valuable tool.

Good luck with handover

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

christopherobin said:


> That should be spelt Screws not Srews
> 
> Chris


just an aside if you edit your first post it lets you edit the title as well.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Frank

your a gent

Chris


----------

